# wobble glows



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

thousandcasts said:


> This is how I rig a wobble glow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would'nt like Pg.'s 60/61 of last months STS.... however that's how I rigged em back in the early days too!.... some of the most viscous takes I can remember came on Wobble glow's...


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

thousandcasts said:


> Some guys put bait on there, but I don't. Empty hook.
> 
> The wobble glow is your bait. When you slow your drift, the current makes it wobble or spin and that's what draws the fish to it. Like I said, think of it like a mini plug...especially when you let it hang out there at the end of a drift. The current gives it the intended action, fish gets a glimpse of it...bang. No bait required.
> 
> ...


When I started using bobbers/skein in the mid 70's I liked a #14,2-3x treble, those things would literally disapear in the corner of their mouths usually, could'nt get them back often. Ray showed me his Wobble Glo rig @ the Joe...they included trebles on yer plug...works great, specially with a few strands of yarn on the hook too....


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

METTLEFISH said:


> You would'nt like Pg.'s 60/61 of last months STS.... however that's how I rigged em back in the early days too!.... some of the most viscous takes I can remember came on Wobble glow's...


I haven't picked up a STS in years, but it's a wobble glow...how can you have two pages dedicated to a wobble glow? 

It's like cereal: 

1) Pour Fruity Pebbles in bowl

2) Pour milk in bowl

3) Eat with a spoon.

4) Repeat until tummy is full.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

I rig the same as Hutch, except I use pencil lead and size 4 or 2 octopus hooks, snelled. In 2' viz green water, I add a contrasting piece of yarn and a small spawn bag.


----------



## TheGman (Jan 29, 2012)

What is STS a magazine?


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Ive tried some different techniques like wobble glo's and spin glo's, blue spawn bags , and spoons for steelhead, but with no results. I only fish the mo right now, but I was wondering if its possible that the steelhead strain in the mo doesn't respond well to bright flashy rigs. Or am I just not doing things at the right times or location.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

steelton said:


> Ive tried some different techniques like wobble glo's and spin glo's, blue spawn bags , and spoons for steelhead, but with no results. I only fish the mo right now, but I was wondering if its possible that the steelhead strain in the mo doesn't respond well to bright flashy rigs. Or am I just not doing things at the right times or location.


Time and place. Some things just fish better in one river, not the same in another. The Big M, to name one, is a good wobble glow river in the spring, not so good in the fall. Hell, I'd say wobbles are more of a dirtier water, spring type offering most of the time. The Mo can be a wobble glow river when the water is higher in the spring and you have the bulk of the fish that are concentrated up in the higher sections. 

I usually don't throw a box of wobbles into my tackle bag until it starts getting into March and I'm forced to fish areas where the water is faster or what not--i.e. deeper gravel areas, etc. 

Kings on gravel will hit wobble glows if...if...IF one is patient enough to let them hit and you position yourself differently than if you were using other methods to gravel fish. Position yourself further upstream so that the wobble glow is working in front of a redd or pod of fish. Let it hang there and work and you will get fish that actually hit it. That's where the patience comes in...one has to avoid the typical "set the hook on a bump" temptation and actually wait for a solid strike. LOL!!!


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

TheGman said:


> What is STS a magazine?


Salmon Trout Steelheader magazine.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

thousandcasts said:


> I haven't picked up a STS in years, but it's a wobble glow...how can you have two pages dedicated to a wobble glow?
> 
> It's like cereal:
> 
> ...


It's pretty informative about the issues that arise with sliders, I can say that I had some of the issues Buzz mentions in the article long ago, then I switched to a rigid rig, better performance IMO, much more info telegraphed when the weight isn't 5-10-15 feet from the bait with a huge belly of line between you and your presentation...


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

well this thread has went from,where to buy,how to rig,to how to fish, let's go to kind's of fish cault not just steel, n salmon. cault big speck's big perch, big cat's, big bass ( lg. n sm.) big pike, n oh yes big walleyes n lot's of them.( my biggest eye came on a spin n glow. it's over 15 n in my album).


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

METTLEFISH said:


> It's pretty informative about the issues that arise with sliders, I can say that I had some of the issues Buzz mentions in the article long ago, then I switched to a rigid rig, better performance IMO, much more info telegraphed when the weight isn't 5-10-15 feet from the bait with a huge belly of line between you and your presentation...


If these go the way of floats and roe, then it won't be long before a wobble glow is called a "strike provocation device." 

_"Yes, yes...when it became clear that our floats and roe weren't meeting with expectations, we switched to a high protein offering and strike provocation device with good results!" _

Translation--gut under a bob was sucking ***, so I chucked a worm and wobble glow and picked a couple up.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

thousandcasts said:


> If these go the way of floats and roe, then it won't be long before a wobble glow is called a "strike provocation device."
> 
> yes i do think it's a "strike provocation device" n I all ways use bait with them.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

thousandcasts said:


> If these go the way of floats and roe, then it won't be long before a wobble glow is called a "strike provocation device."
> 
> _"Yes, yes...when it became clear that our floats and roe weren't meeting with expectations, we switched to a high protein offering and strike provocation device with good results!" _
> 
> Translation--gut under a bob was sucking ***, so I chucked a worm and wobble glow and picked a couple up.


 
As is a rod a strike detection device!... I had a supply of Osprey Wobblers from the 40's I found in an old box of Lou Eppingers... I stupidly painted and used them as Osprey Wobblers... but clearly they were strike provoking devices... dern good ones too.....especially the red and white striped ones!....


----------

